# Copie vidéo sur iPad



## kemp (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
sur un ipad mini est-il possible de copier des vidéo d'un imac sur un ipad mini.
Faut-il un câble spécial ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (1 Décembre 2012)

Copier des vidéos pour les lires sur ton iPad ou transformer ton iPad comme second écran ?

Pour la première solution, le mieux est de passer par iTunes et sa sections Films. Tu peux y importer tes vidéos (moyennant potentiellement une conversion avec Handshake ou autre) puis les transférer sur ton iPad via la synchroniisation.


----------



## manoir93 (4 Décembre 2012)

sur un ipad comme sur un iphone, tu peux y lire lire toutes les vidéos que tu veux dans TOUS les formats SANS passer par itunes et te casser les pieds à convertir tes vidéos dans le bon format selon Apple...
Il suffit juste d'avoir la bonne appli sur ipad : Avplayer(que j'utilise depuis 2 ans), Gplayer, Ace player....
Tu passes ensuite par ton navigateur web où l'onglet fichier des Apps lors des synchros dans itunes.


----------



## Larme (4 Décembre 2012)

Chez moi, AcePlayer ne joue pas de son sur 2 mkv que j'ai testé...


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Jailbreak, l'appli Ifile et le kit de connexion d'appareil photo.
Tu pourras connecter une clé USB.


----------

